# Water cooling radiator troubles



## Paul_282 (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm havin a bit of trouble finding a radiator that'll suit both my needs and my case well. I need one to supply cooling sufficient for use with peltiers (possibley) and to go with the asthetics of my case it would be nice if it was copper, maybe like the thermaltake aquarius II radiator? But huge... or like... 3 of them or something.... so if any1 knows of a gd looking copper radiator or where i can get thermaltake spares, please post! Thanks alot. (I kinda like the Danger Den cooling cube.... they dont make them anymore, do they? or r there any radiators similar?)

PS. Any1 know any good pumps which'd be as quiet as they come? that'd be nice too. Thanks!!


----------



## dogturd (Mar 1, 2005)

*A different solution to your problem*

I messed around with Peltiers and water cooling for about a year (starting 3 years ago), and one of the problems I kept running into was Peltier problems, water leaks, and just overall reliability issues. Pumps were not reliable, sometimes leading to cavitation issues. 

I decided to chuck it all and buy a Koolance Case and coolers, after seeing one at an aquaintence's house: I bought CPU, video and mobo chipset coolers. I did not get HD coolers thinking that was overkill $$ wise.

My Koolance model 600 has been in service for 2+ years now, running 24/7/365, with no problems. My total cost at the time was about $300, and it allows me to push my P4 2.4 to 2.9. I just upgraded from a Asus P4C533 with Rambus to a Asus P4C800E with DDR. I decided to stick with the socket 478 P4 so I could reuse my CPU waterblock, otherwise I would have to spend $40 on a new water block.

The Koolance is based on the excellent Chieftech series of cases. PS- eventually I phased out the video and chipset coolers as being not needed.

My model is phased out now in favor of updated cases, and they have even more CPU water blocks and other accessories. You should check out the KOOLANCE website.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i've seen a few watercooled machines, and the koolance ones seemed very well assembled.

not only that, but the koolance kits are usually very highly rated.


----------

